# Angélica Negrón



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Fairly experimental electronic classical music composer who features a lot of toy instruments and accordions in her compositions.

http://angelicanegron.com/about-2


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The intersection between visual art and her music is quite evident. I really like the way that she approaches her music with an appreciation of combining the past with the future here.

http://www.publicbroadcasting.net/kuac/arts.artsmain?action=viewArticle&id=1953844&pid=1338&sid=2


----------

